# Quick & Easy 2.5D Dungeon Tiles (and terrain)



## Kris (Jan 23, 2018)

I'm pleased to announce the start of a new project - one where you'll be able to download a bunch of printable textures from RPGNow or DriveThruRPG...







...and follow along with the associated youtube video...

[video=youtube_share;cr5gzdX7m-A]https://youtu.be/cr5gzdX7m-A[/video]

...to make a set of modular dungeon tiles, and numerous accessories to accompany them!






The files themselves are available as *pay-what-you-want* products - so pick them up for free, or pay as much (or as little) as you like!


----------



## le grand fromage (Jan 25, 2018)

Good video tutorial, I like to apply some textured black or grey paint along the cut edges just to hide the cardboard, but that's a personal choice...


----------



## Kris (Jan 26, 2018)

Thanks. I might do an 'advanced' tutorial in the future ...and cover the corrugated sides with the wall texture.

But in the meantime, here's the next one...

[video=youtube_share;SIfnEHyn1dM]https://youtu.be/SIfnEHyn1dM[/video]

...and the textures can be found HERE.


----------



## Kris (Feb 21, 2018)

And another one...

[video=youtube_share;fvtvYXJf5Rw]https://youtu.be/fvtvYXJf5Rw[/video]

...and HERE are the textures


----------

